# SHREDDING is Havanese... :)



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

We all know that our Havanese dogs love to shred any kind of paper. I was reading today that "cleaning up shredded paper is a small price we have to pay for owning an amazing Havanese". 
I want to know if you provide the oportunity to your Hav to satisfy this desire to shred. Many times they do it without help (for sure) but do you give them papers, magazines or any kind of paper for them to enjoy shredding? Which kind of paper is really a danger for them to eat?
Ache loves ANY kind of paper but I am more scared of tissue paper, paper towels, napkins as she tries to eat it. When she shreds magazines, she usually doesn't eat it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes, we actually give Tillie the wrapper from the Costco Toilet Paper rolls! LOL When she hears a new roll coming out she RUNS! She loves paper towel rolls also... I do NOT enjoy cleaning up kleenex or TP though, even though that is one of her most coveted things to shred and she is constantly stealing it from the garbage can, exp. right now cause I am sick and am using LOTS of kleenex... ICK.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I have scrap paper that I crumble and throw for her when I am ready to throw it out. She shreds it while I am here and then I clean it up. Have not seen her eat it. Just shred and leave!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Shredding -- Almost makes me happy!*

Having adopted two adult female former breeder puppy mill rescue dogs over an 18 month period who did not do anything "normal" to begin with, I thought it was so wonderful when they both (separately) started shreding paper -- as it was so Havanese! The older -- now four seems to have stopped, but the younger (three) is still delighting me from time to time when I forget and leave newspaper or magazines within her reach!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine love napkins, the will steal them, they do not eat them. My Lhasa likes newpaper and Yogi will engage in the activity with him.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

haha it's not just a Hav thing Drake and Izzy love to shred too! Empty paper towel rolls- we use it as a trumpet and do-ta-do-ta-do and they go nuts and shred them. Vana sneaks into the wastebaskets she is doing better though.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We had an old pile of magazines and papers under our bed,when Dizzie first arrived.I didn't know about the shredding then, but it wasn't long before I found out! Dizzie is such a neat shredder, each piece of paper shredded to the same size, very neat! Anyway then along came Nellie,well pieces of paper all different sizes all over the place! I can even tell without looking which pup is shredding just by the sound they make, Dizzie makes gentle tearing sounds, whilst Nellie makes ripping and crunching noises! I left the paper and magazines under the bed for the dogs to work their way through, but I thought it seems to be taking them a very long time to get through the pile of papers,when I discovered that DH was topping the pile up with his old post and junk mail to save from having to shred it himself.So we have working dogs instead of lap dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha!ound:ound: that is hilarious!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby used to shred anything but now just kleenex - her favorite! She found a couple today up in my dad's bedroom. She is the only dog I've ever had that didn't get into a waste basket so I can finally keep one out in the open in the bathroom for the first time in years. Was just wondering the other day if McGee will be that good - probably not.......lol Can't get that lucky twice!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! I have never really thought about "letting" them shred just for the sheer pleasure it would bring to them. After thinking about it I guess its the least I can do for them in exchange for all of the joy and companionship they provide to me on a daily basis. It's just paper afterall! Thanks for the new perspective!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't let Kodi shred, even though he is fixated on ALL paper items... But he also likes to swallow whatever he shreds!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Clare - that is too funny!! 

Augie doesn't seem to eat the stuff he shreds. He really goes after paper towels that I put in my pocket. I always have one in my pocket when I work outside as Kleenex, when grabbed by a wet garden glove, just disintegrates or turns to mush. He will nose and nose through my sweatshirt pocket until he gets it out, or if he somehow finds one laying around anywhere, he is off and running with it. Another favorite is the little subscription cards that come stuffed in magazines. He thinks those are true treasures and that they were put in the magazine just for him. :biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

These guys are so much fun... I love your descriptions of their pleasure of shredding.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I'm a meanie but Abby was terrible about shredding and even ripped several pages out of my DH's good leather bible back in the early days. We had to keep everything up!!! I would hesitate to "give" her shredding material since I'm not convinced they would know the difference in that and something important! Guess we will be puppy-proofing again soon!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

When the mail goes through the slot, Sophie grabs the first thing she sees.I have to run to find a piece of junk mail for her so she won't shred something important.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Moe's Gram said:


> Wow! I have never really thought about "letting" them shred just for the sheer pleasure it would bring to them. After thinking about it I guess its the least I can do for them in exchange for all of the joy and companionship they provide to me on a daily basis. It's just paper afterall! Thanks for the new perspective!


 I am the same as you. I was worried about what might be in the paper harmful stuff. I love reading that a lot of you let your guys shred. Zoey brings in leaves from my patio she can make a nice mess in no time at all I have to vacuum daily.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Let them do it? The shredding is driving me crazy! He will steal anything he finds and swallow some of what he shreds - then throw it up. We're supposed to indulge their love of shredding instead of stop it?! OMG. Nooooooooo.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Fortunately Dizzie and Nellie don't eat the paper,and by keeping them supplied with old paper we don't want anymore, they don't usually try to shred any thing else!But an absolutely hilarious thing happened a couple of weeks ago, it was a Sunday afternoon and we were relaxing after a large Sunday lunch, when Nellie literally tip toed into our sitting room with her tail tucked up between her legs, looking so guilty! it was obvious that she had been up to something,she lay down for a couple of minutes,whilst DH and I were speculating on what she had been up to, well then she got up and tried to sidle out of the room so we followed her.All she had done was take a letter[of no importance]of the table at the foot of our bed and begun to shred it in her scatty way, but she knew she shouldn't have taken it from the table, although we would have been non the wiser that it wasn't in the dogs allowed pile of paper, but Nellie had been so guilty in her appearance that she gave the game away!When she saw us enter the room she just collapsed on her back in submission for tummy rubs!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Snickers and Snoopy both -- I use a folded paper towel as my coaster on the end table by where I sit. All I have to do is be gone a minute and it'll be on the floor in Shreds. They won't bother any books, but have been known to destroy a CD, and my mouse has several teeth gouges in it.

Love it!


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Dionna loves to shred but she also is prone to chewing and swallowing parts of what she is shredding, especially if it is paper napkins or paper towels. I then find it in her poop. It worries me terribly when she gets into something, which just happened yesterday when she stole my mom's napkin from her lap and my mom did not notice. I then noticed Dionna was suddenly gone and she was in her crate which was covered in shredded napkin. And then today it was in her poop.

Dionna also gets into mischief and she is very clever and smart. She has torn paper off of coffee table books, she got into my orthodic shoe insert that I got from the podiatrist/foot doctor and shredded the heel of it, she got into a pair of shorts that I had on the bedroom chair and found a $5 bill and shredded it, she sneaks into the bathroom upstairs when I am on the computer to see if I perchance left the toilet paper within reach, which we do not do now. I have to vacume almost daily or she goes after small fluffs of dust and lint. The house is puppy proofed and she still manages to get into stuff. It worries me terribly.

Does anybody know why she feels compelled to shred paper stuff?

andra


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine don't get paper so much, but you let a dryer sheet drop while doing the laundry and they are both like little tazmana devils and have it shredded to nothing by the time I get it from them


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Havanese tend to be mischievous sometimes. They would always play a psycho game with you and if you get mad, you're a loser. lol!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

oh my goodness what a great thread!! Ceylon likes to shred things, but only if it's 'ok' lol. Basically, he loves to shred papers, but only if we 'tell' him that it is ok, lol... but I do see the love of shedding in him


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, I love the picture and all the stories.

I wasn't prepared for the whole "shredding" thing, so it came as a bit of surprise. She always grabs paper and goes running off, and then shreds it if I let her. One day I was sitting on the couch, and heard a funny noise coming from the bathroom. I didn't think much of it, until I heard it a few more times. Suddenly, I see Gracie come running out into the living room, with about 10 ft. of toilet paper following her. Needless to say all the toilet paper rolls go up higher now. 

She's also a very cunning napkin/paper towel thief. During dinner, I have to protect the napkins as much as I do the food!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy does not do this at all. As a puppy he chewed a few things (liked electrical cords) and after being taught "no" he hasn't bothered anything since. I can leave a entire newspaper on the floor and a 24pk of toilet paper and he would never touch either.

I don't allow things that I wouldn't want him to do long term...but that's me. If chewing and shredding a kleenex or toilet paper is okay with you,then so be it....but don't be surprised the day you have company and your havanese walks out of your bathroom with a shredded maxi pad stuck to his face. ound:

For me--I would NEVER encourage this behavior by actually giving it to him. Isn't that what chews and toys are for? :ear: :laugh: :ear:


----------

